# Who are some of your favorite rappers? (new and old)



## hugmeharry

I'm a huge fan of rap and I want to know what kind of rap do you guys listen to? I have really gotten into Yelawolf this last year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oGueEzGqkk


----------



## cchrono

My top ten of all time.
1. Black Thought
2. Nas
3. Rakim
4. Mos def
5. Eminem
6. Q-tip
7. Andre 3000
8. Gza
9. Big Daddy Kane 
10. J-live

Some that I have been listening to lately one.be.lo, murs, phonte, sts, truck north, porn, jay electronica.


----------



## RNBRAD

I can't stand most of the rap today. I guess the old school rappers used all the good rhymes. Lol

Egyptian Lover
Too $hort
LLCJ
Nemesis
M.C. Hammer
Tone Loc


----------



## fast4door

LL Cool Jay
MCA
Justin Bieber


----------



## premierdime

Don't have any favorites but off the top of my head 
Jeezy
Jedi mind tricks 
Notorious big
Spm
I listen to a lot of decaf


----------



## rmoltis

I know lil Wayne is kinda mainstream but his lyrics are well thought and his recordings are clean and clear and the bass is heavy/low. The carter IV is great.

T.I. has some great albums. His newest one is no mercy and it has some great songs, clean recording.

E40 has.some good albums. 

Drake as well.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Grandmaster flash
Tupac
Dead prez
The coup
Heavy d
Krs one


Old school rap is the only rap ilk listen to. Unless one if these so called rappers of today can make a hit without mentioning the following : hoes, bit#hes,money, cars, gold, diamond.....you get the idea.


----------



## krisfnbz

Check out these artist/songs I attached. Really good music. Took me a pretty long time to specifically select these songs in a playlist I call "Best off determined hip hop".

My personal favorites: Jedi mind tricks, Cormega, Zion I, Eminem, 2pac, Royce, Nas in no order.


----------



## krisfnbz

TrickyRicky said:


> Grandmaster flash
> Tupac
> Dead prez
> The coup
> Heavy d
> Krs one
> 
> 
> Old school rap is the only rap ilk listen to. Unless one if these so called rappers of today can make a hit without mentioning the following : hoes, bit#hes,money, cars, gold, diamond.....you get the idea.


Check out some of the music I posted, its solid. Most of it is about struggle.... grind, determination, optimistic type flows. Not bitches, money, sluts, chains, make it rain etc


----------



## SkizeR

Hopsin and the rest of his label, Funk Volume (Dizzy Wright, SwiZzZ, and Jarren Benton)
Army of the Pharaohs (most importantly Celph Titled and Apathy)


----------



## basshead

2 Live Crew
Public Enemy
Run DMC
Beastie Boys

bonus: Body Count (Ice T)

Geez i'm getting old...


----------



## TrickyRicky

I liked "body count" "hey Joe", it was in a Jimmy Hendrix tribute album.


----------



## SoundJunkie

Run DMC
Beastie Boys
Ice T
LLCJ
Eminem

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SaturnSL1

Notorious BIG
Wu Tang
GZA
Older Mobb Deep

A few others too.


----------



## Notloudenuf

The only thing recent I've listened to rap-wise is:
Childish Gambino
Turquoise Jeep
Cadence Weapon


----------



## Earzbleed

Ice Cube
Ice T
Eazy E 
Cypress Hill 
ICP if I'm tripping only.


----------



## SoulMan76

Besides newer country music, rap is probably what I own and listen to the least. That said, when I do get the urge the only album that I really get into is Dr Dre's Chronic. It came out when I was in high school, so I guess its kinda like a time warp.

I'm surprised Dr Dre didn't make any one elses list though. Is he considered a sellout, too mainstream, not hardcore enough or just a bad rapper?


----------



## DirectionsAndConnections

The chronic was a great album, but that was the last worthwhile material he's produced. And his headphones are meh. I'm surprised no one mentioned Del the Funky Homosapien/hieroglyphics, his stuff is pretty legit and he shys away from a lot of the cookie-cutter rap topics. Anything produced by 9th wonder is also a great listen.


----------



## robert_wrath

TrickyRicky said:


> *Grandmaster flash*
> Tupac
> Dead prez
> The coup
> Heavy d
> *Krs one*
> 
> 
> *Old school rap is the only rap ilk listen to. Unless one if these so called rappers of today can make a hit without mentioning the following : hoes, bit#hes,money, cars, gold, diamond.....you get the idea.*


This is my era of rap - the original joints.



SoundJunkie said:


> *Run DMC*
> Beastie Boys
> *Ice T*
> LLCJ
> *Eminem*
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


3 of my favorites.



SaturnSL1 said:


> Notorious BIG
> *Wu Tang*
> GZA
> Older Mobb Deep
> 
> A few others too.


Gotta love the Wu.


----------



## krisfnbz

SoulMan76 said:


> Besides newer country music, rap is probably what I own and listen to the least. That said, when I do get the urge the only album that I really get into is Dr Dre's Chronic. It came out when I was in high school, so I guess its kinda like a time warp.
> 
> I'm surprised Dr Dre didn't make any one elses list though. Is he considered a sellout, too mainstream, not hardcore enough or just a bad rapper?


Yeah probably a little to mainstream. Though I do listen to him...and em..


----------



## armyvet

Kool G rap and polo
2 pac
kool moe D
2 live crew
list goes on....


----------



## mos805

premierdime said:


> Don't have any favorites but off the top of my head
> Jeezy
> Jedi mind tricks
> Notorious big
> Spm
> I listen to a lot of decaf


I didn't think anyone else on here would know who South Park Mexican is , I would say probably my favorite rapper no matter what I can always go back and listen to him, his lyrics are definitely true to the life he lived. Others I would say:
Glasses Malone
King Lil G
Dru Down
E-40
DJ Quik 
Tupac
Tech N9ne
2Tone (the rapper not the Ska band)
Snow tha Product (awesome female rapper who actually raps not just tries to sexually exploit herself)


----------



## indytrucks

Pharcyde
Tribe Called Quest
Kanye (say what you want, I dig him)
Mos Def
Talib Kweli
Sage Francis
Ice Cube
Tech9
And for some reason Paul Wall


----------



## Chaos

Too $hort

Snoop - Doggystyle

Dre - The Chronic

Public Enemy

Run DMC

Beastie Boys - License to Ill




Occasionally:

I actually kinda like a couple of Eminen trax (Bad Meets Evil, Guilty Conscience, etc..)

Digital Underground (I'll eat up all your crackers & your licorice...)

Sir Mix-A-lot (I still know every word of Posse on Broadway)

NWA (You know we all have FTP on an iPod someplace...)


----------



## bmiller1

Nobody has mentioned Aesop Rock or Sage Francis. That's a shame.


----------



## indytrucks

bmiller1 said:


> Nobody has mentioned Aesop Rock or Sage Francis. That's a shame.


Um, I mentioned Sage.


----------



## bmiller1

indytrucks said:


> Um, I mentioned Sage.


Sorry. Must have missed that.


----------



## indytrucks

bmiller1 said:


> Sorry. Must have missed that.


S'all good. He deserves a double mention.


----------



## bmiller1

indytrucks said:


> S'all good. He deserves a double mention.


Definitely. If you (or anyone else) doesn't know Aesop, do yourself a favor.


----------



## quietfly

"I got a list here's the order of my list that it's in.
It goes, Reggie, Jay-Z, Tupac and Biggie, Andre from OutKast, Jada, Kurupt, Nas and then me"

pretty much my list... well except that the "me" is actually eminem. go figure....


----------



## LovesMusic

Gangstar!!!!!


----------



## fish

Ice Cube & Too Short (old)

Kendrick Lamar (new)


----------



## bmiller1

Handsome Boy Modeling School

Felt


----------



## 05 obs

rittz
lost boys
lox
jadakiss solo
styles p solo
trick daddy
lil boosie- no clue why but i like him
wc
west side connection
twista
outkast
do or die


bone thugs and harmony-favorite of all time


----------



## edzyy

Fav right now is kendrick lamar


----------



## edzyy

& ab-soul


----------



## Need-sq

Had to bring this one back just to mention a few. Don't listen to any new stuff, though I haven't made it a point to look.
Ice cube, probably one of if not the best of my time anyway.some questionable lyrics now that I've gotten older but still the best.
Others, previously mentioned, in no particular order
PE
Beasties
Snoop
No question old school is where it's at and only a few hand fills to choose from once you go back.
Sorry if I'm beating a dead house but had to chime in


----------



## go!tc

Jay Z
Kanye West
Big Sean 
Common
UGK
A tribe called quest
Mos Def
Kendrick Lamar
Lil B


----------



## evilspoons

If I could only listen to one group/artist in this genre, it would be the Beastie Boys.

My list though:
- Beastie Boys

- Buck 65
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCUdRUjeM-c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wyyVh3uc5Y

- Cadence Weapon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74cyPQkSQ6s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nNdzvJv04A

Plus the usual suspects like:
- Eminem (couple of crap albums in there that need skipping)
- Jay-Z
- Kanye West
- Aesop Rock
- Sage Francis


----------



## indytrucks

I'm really digging Macklemore & Ryan Lewis now.


----------



## Johndoe1027

Tech N9ne! - One of my all time favs. He only has 2-6 bangers on each album but there's a dozen or more albums to choose from, maybe 2 dozen. Make sure to try the tracks Worldwide Choppers (w Twista, Busta, Yelawolf and others), My World, Come Gangsta, Dysfuctional and Blur to get an idea. 

Krizz Kailko - A label-mate of Tech N9ne. Love his stuff. Don't skip Anxiety, Bipolar, and Unstable. He has non-depressing songs as well. Like Back Pack, Dixie Cup and Gumbo (there are probably a lot better examples, just off the top of my head). 

T.I.

Yelawolf - Trunk Muzik

E-40 - Element of Surprise is a double disc from the late 90's and it maybe has 2 or 3 songs that aren't stellar. His new stuff is pretty hit or miss but as with Tech N9ne the catalog is insane. 

I'll third Aesop Rock and Sage Francis. Solid MC's from the Hip-Hop side. Peep Little Houdini, Climb Trees and Makeshift Patriot by Sage. They still give me goosebumps. 

Eminem - Say what you want, he rhymes harder than most. Ever. The 3rd verse of my dad's gone crazy might be my favorite verse ever rapped. 

BIG L - Harlem's finest. Can we say 4 syllable rhymes per line? 

Go forth and nod.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

UGK
SPICE ONE
20 2 LIFE
POINT BLANK
K-RINO
DEAD END ALLIANCE
FAT PAT
BIG MOE
DJ SCREW
BIG HAWK
LIL KEKE
Z-RO


----------



## mweavw27

Beastie Boys... Classic


----------



## Audiophilefred

2pac
Z-ro
Trae
Nas
Biggie
Lil keke


----------



## TrickyRicky

Old school; Tupac, grandmaster flash, krs, dela soul
New;..................................................the coup, ab soul


----------



## rossonero

I enjoy French rappers for some reason:
Fonky Family
Supreme NTM
MC Solaar


----------



## SQLnovice

Wow, I taught I was one of a very few 40something that love me some rap. I went to high school in the early 90s so I love a lot of the rappers from around that time.


----------



## vinman

....


----------



## bbfoto

Well, since this got brought back from the depths...my worthless .02

S.O.B. (Styles Of Beyond) - 2000 Fold CD

1. Exile (Intro) 0:00
2. Styles Of Beyond (Style Warz) [ft. DJ Rhettmatic] 1:56
3. Hollograms [ft. Spaceboy Boogie X] 6:47
4. Dangerous Minds 10:36
5. Spies Like Us [ft Emcee 007] 13:24
6. Winnetka Exit 17:03
7. Muuvon 21:17
8. Easy Back It Up 25:19
9. Survival Tactics 28:30
10. Skullyanamayshun 32:07
11. Part II 34:30
12. Gollaxowelcome 37:39
13. Many Styles 42:19
14. Killer Instinct [ft. Divine Styler] 47:04
15. 2000 Fold 51:05
16. Marco Polo [ft. Emcee 007] 56:00
17. Outro 59:57






Their follow-up album was recorded in 2005, but it was shelved by Warner Bros (probably for being too hard) but it was finally released in late 2012. Search YouTube for the Styles Of Beyond title, "Reseda Beach". If you lean towards a little bit harder Gangsta Sh!t, these boys throw it down. Also Celph Titled, Demigodz and some of the other tracks from this 4-CD set:






And something more on the commercial side...I don't think anyone mentioned Missy "Misdemeanor" Elliott.


----------



## truckerfte

The dead ones....


----------



## mustangiimatt

Notorious B.I.G.
Question
Ludacris
Nelly
Big Hush
Bubba Sparxxx
50 Cent
Eminem


----------



## w00tah

Tech N9ne
Atmosphere
Jedi Mind Tricks
Saigon
Chino XL
KRS-One
Slaughterhouse
Eminem

Among a few very rare others.


----------



## SkizeR

w00tah said:


> Tech N9ne
> Atmosphere
> Jedi Mind Tricks
> Saigon
> Chino XL
> KRS-One
> Slaughterhouse
> Eminem
> 
> Among a few very rare others.


saigon.. grew up the town over from him. does he still come out with new stuff? havent looked into him for a while


----------



## ParkDaddy

Eminem
Tech N9ne
Kendrick Lamar
Is The Weeknd a rapper? Because I love his stuff...
Hopsin
Immortal Technique

And Lil' Dicky. He's actually got crazy good flow and is pretty clever lyrically as well. And he's pretty funny too.


----------



## SkizeR

ParkDaddy said:


> Eminem
> Tech N9ne
> Kendrick Lamar
> Is The Weeknd a rapper? Because I love his stuff...
> Hopsin
> Immortal Technique
> 
> And Lil' Dicky. He's actually got crazy good flow and is pretty clever lyrically as well. And he's pretty funny too.


hopsins new album is great


----------



## nizerims

No Words (skit) , on Pound Syndrome.


My favorite


----------



## SkizeR

nizerims said:


> No words , on Pound Syndrome.
> 
> 
> My favorite


im actually listening to it right now


----------



## nizerims

Listening to Fetty Wap right now.....

Gettin' my "Street Rosetta Stone" on.


----------



## ParkDaddy

nizerims said:


> Listening to Fetty Wap right now.....
> 
> Gettin' my "Street Rosetta Stone" on.


Have you listened to $ave Dat Money by Lil' Dicky? Fetty Wap does the hook and bridge. Pretty funny song.


----------



## nizerims

I wanted to download it, but I'm going to wait until I have a coupon or gift card. 


No really though, I have heard it on Hip Hop Nation. It is funny.


----------



## hot9dog

BADBADNOTGOOD meets Ghost Face Killah, just got the recording last weekend. ... whoooaaaa. It's only 30 minutes long, it's not technically superior, it's not nothing that's going to shock the world. ... but it's the best hip hop album I've heard in years. Ghost Face needs to do more stuff like this. The whole album is leaked on YouTube. ... take it for a test drive, see what you think.


----------



## SQLnovice

Too many to list.

But here is one group that's not very liked.

2 Live Crew.


----------



## ImLoudEK

Big L
BIG
Big pun
Wu tang
Kool g rap
Jadakiss
The lox/d block
Ugk
Gangstarr


----------



## ImLoudEK

SQLnovice said:


> Too many to list.
> 
> But here is one group that's not very liked.
> 
> 2 Live Crew.



Sir they get a thumbs up in my book 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQLnovice

basshead said:


> 2 Live Crew
> Public Enemy
> Run DMC
> Beastie Boys
> 
> bonus: Body Count (Ice T)
> 
> Geez i'm getting old...


Didn't see this. Now I feel part of the group. There goes my 2 Live Crew.

NWA
Trick Daddy.


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

Old:
Dr.Dre
The Game
50 Cent
Eminem

New:
Kanye


----------



## SkizeR

my new favorite song of all time..


----------



## fish

fish said:


> Ice Cube & Too Short (old)
> 
> Kendrick Lamar (new)



Kendrick went a little weird on me with his last album "To pimp a butterfly", but I have enjoyed listening to Schoolboy Q for the last year & 1/2.


----------



## HulkSmash

I like a ton of stuff on this list and have found others that I'm gonna try out.

Am I the only one, but I cannot, for the life of me, get into anything Drake's done. Maybe it's just the stuff I've heard.


----------



## ndm

SkizeR said:


> my new favorite song of all time..


Fricking awesome!!!:laugh:


----------



## fish

HulkSmash said:


> Am I the only one, but I cannot, for the life of me, get into anything Drake's done. Maybe it's just the stuff I've heard.



You are not alone. He sounds like a kid, & needs to stop trying to sing.


----------



## Aldaa

Probably my favorite rap album of all time. It's a toss up between a few others that I forget off the top of my head.

The sound quality on this is incredible!


----------



## Audiophilefred

Some of drakes old mixtapes are really good not so much his new stuff. Not for everybody


----------



## Beau

I believe it is fairly well accepted that the finest rapper of all time is D.D. King, with the the most awesome rap song of all time being "Funky Man".

It simply gets no better than this.

Be prepared to be blown away.

You've been warned.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5-G2_1Zj6c


----------



## Weigel21

I've liked some of the songs Drake is in, but I can't think of any of "his" songs I like. And even the songs I like that he's in, I don't really care for his verses. Case in point, "Forever", I like the way the song sounds, but really, Eminem's verse at the end is the only one I actually like. 

Moment for Life by Niki Minaj I found myself liking, but couldn't stand Drakes verse in the song. 

Rick Ross - Aston Martin Music "might" be the best song as far as Drake's part in it.


----------



## SkizeR

Weigel21 said:


> I've liked some of the songs Drake is in, but I can't think of any of "his" songs I like. And even the songs I like that he's in, I don't really care for his verses. Case in point, "Forever", I like the way the song sounds, but really, Eminem's verse at the end is the only one I actually like.
> 
> Moment for Life by Niki Minaj I found myself liking, but couldn't stand Drakes verse in the song.
> 
> Rick Ross - Aston Martin Music "might" be the best song as far as Drake's part in it.


you read my mind


----------



## CUAviator

Cypress Hill
Ice Cube
Dre


----------



## 63flip

Old School :

Outkast
Scarface
Snoop
Nas
Ice Cube
NWA
Too Short
Beastie Boys
Biggie


Current -

Tech N9ne
Machine Gun Kelly
Big KRIT
Nappy Roots
Rittz
Yelawolf 
Hopsin


----------



## EricP72

Dr.Dre
Kendrick Lamar
old ice cube music
NWA
Eric B and Rakim
old dougie fresh and slick rick
tribe called quest
outkast
older Mobb Deep
50 cent first album
Busta ryhmes
some T.I.
Rick Ross
Jay-Z
older LL Cool J
Run DMC
Biggie
some Tupac


----------

